# 2016 Nissan 370Z Review



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

​



> *The 2016 Nissan 370Z is a really special car with a crazy loyal following and the coupe has pretty much been cemented in the history books as an automotive icon.*
> 
> The problem with being an icon, though, is that the car has a lot to live up to. Does the most recent Z car live up to the hype?
> 
> ...


Read more about the 2016 Nissan 370Z Review at AutoGuide.com.


----------

